# Tatuaje Serie P



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks PO/CigarFiend...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Great cigar!


----------



## MaytagMan-cl (Jun 21, 2007)

Had one of those with PO (CigarFiend1) @ lunch today... great smoke!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice pic.


----------

